# View RAW Thumbnails in 32 or 64 bit WINDOWS OS - Codec Package



## WesVFX (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi guys, not sure if your aware of this already but I was having problems finding a codec package that would enable me to see my RAW files in my Windows file explorer. I came across this on Microsoft's website and it works like a charm. Best of all it's free!!!

There are currently two options for download. Just click the corresponding link to your operating system below for an immediate download.

*32 - Bit* Version (Windows XP, ME, 2000, and Vista 32 OS's)

*64 - Bit* Version (Vista 64, Windows 7)

Original Site for reference...
Download: Microsoft Camera Codec Pack - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Feb 18, 2012)

They released that 6 months ago. 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...soft-adds-raw-photo-file-support-windows.html


----------



## WesVFX (Feb 18, 2012)

well I guess I'm late to the game...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 18, 2012)

you won't be the first guilty of repost


----------

